# Suggest good Soundcard at 4-5K budget



## Adhip007 (Jul 6, 2009)

Please suggest a good sound card (5.1) at range of around 4-5K budget. Also will it help in great performance gain in games??

Also suggest a good headphones to work with the soundcard. I have creative inspire 4.1 speaker set (4yrs old), will upgrade to 5.1 speakers soon. 

EDIT:sorry I have posted it at wrong section. I reposting it at right place


----------



## cyberjunkie (Jul 6, 2009)

The ASUS XONAR DX is a great card and it should be well within your budget. It's good for music and movies. It emulates EAX2. It might not be the ideal card for gaming. You can also look at the Creative X-Fi XtremeGamer too.

If you are willing to spend a decent bit on the headphones and if you can get hardware shipped from the US, look at the JVC RX700. They're around $35-40. Locally, look at some of the Philips products over the Rs. 1,500 mark. You can also look at the Senheisser HD201/202.


----------

